# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung >  Interessantes Erinnerungsbild

## Erwin

Im Internet fand ich durch Zufall ein interessantes Bild. Es ist eine Erinnerung an den Besuch des Kronprinzen Wilhelm v. Preußen in Bangkok.

Oben sieht man den Panzerkreuzer Gneisenau. Dieses Schiff gehörte damals zur Stützpunkt Tsingtau (das war ein deutsches „Pachtgebiet“). 

Es sind zwei Flaggen abgebildet, rechts die von Deutschland mit dem deutschen Adler, und links die von Siam mit einem Elefanten.

Unten sieht man einen Tempel, es steht dran, es sei „Wat Cheng“, aber es ist Wat Arun, der Tempel der Morgenröte. Ich habe nachgelesen, warum der Tempel hier Wat Cheng genannt wird:

Der zur Ayutthayazeit gebaute Tempel hieß zunächst Wat Makok (วัดมะกอก). König Taksin nannte den Tempel um in „Wat Chaeng“ (วัดแจ้ง). König Mongkut (Rama IV) gab dem Tempel dann den endgültigen Namen „Wat Arun“.

Erwin

----------

